# Adobe Auditob



## shader09 (30. März 2008)

Schönen guten Tag,
Hab da a Problemchen. Unser Adobe Audition bleibt immer bei der Störgeräusch erkennung hängen!? Woran könnte das liegen!? Hab es auch nochmal Neuinstalliert, aber hat nichts gebracht. Es kommt auf immer so eine Fehlermeldung. Ob ich den Problembericht senden möchte. Ist eine Datei, in dem Temporären Ordner. Kann Sie aber nicht löschen.Bitte helft mir. Danke


----------

